# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dreamcatcher Patterns

## O'nus

A'hoy hoy,

I wish to make a dreamcatcher myself; does anyone know any websites that give out patterns or how to make one?  I have no clue but I want to make one (even though I do not believe in the concept of them.. their symbolism of dreaming is cool enough for me.)

Thanks for any help!

----------


## Jin

Try www.nativetech.org/dreamcat/dreminst.html. I just found out about it now.  ::wink::

----------


## O'nus

> Not Found
> The requested URL /dreamcat/dreminst.html. was not found on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. [/b]



  ::?:  *Grumbles*

Thank you for looking!!

*Goes back to cursing at the server*

----------


## Jin

Sorry, try these:

www.kinderart.com/multic/dream.shtml

www.dreamcatchers-online.com/

www.dirah.dds.nl/dreamcatchers.htm

Hope they work.  :smiley:

----------


## DreamCatcher

A dream Catcher is something which interests me greatly, but i firmly believe it is not a real, or true thing, it is purely a psychological phenonomen but it does work

----------


## Placebo

Personally I believe is the effect of positive thinking. Placebo effect  :wink2:   :tongue2: 
No real power in itself

Oh, and sorry for those that just had their bubble popped by me  ::D:

----------


## Scwigglie

I agree with you guys.

A psychological thing.

Like a sugar pill!   :wink2:

----------


## lord soth

poor poor peoples, 





> Try www.nativetech.org/dreamcat/dreminst.html. I just found out about it now. [/b]



now THAT is wrong, notice the PERIOD right after the html, that will cause an error, seriously people, look at the links

so try www.nativetech.org/dreamcat/dreminst.html because *that* link will work, (no offence, anyone)

----------

